# gnash not working. just grey box.



## tim-m89 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi I have freebsd amd64 with firefox and gnash. Firefox shows gnash on the plugins list and doesn't show the lego brick so the plugin is loaded but it just shows a grey box of the correct size of the flash animation instead but positioned and sized correctly. I don't know how to go about debugging this but have noticed that if I start firefox from a terminal every time a page is loaded with a flash plugin the following is printed to the console:

Creating link /home/tim/.kde/socket-.
can't create mcop directory

If the page has 3 animations on then that message will be printed 3 times etc..

I don't want to install kde to attempt to fix this.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2009)

Did you build gnash with KDE/KDE4 support?

Can you post the contents of /var/db/ports/gnash/options?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 25, 2009)

I pkg-add'd SEAMONKEY and installed gnash-devel, I think
those two *might* work natively together even without
symlinks-or-something


----------



## tim-m89 (Mar 25, 2009)

$ cat /var/db/ports/gnash/options
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# No user-servicable parts inside!
# Options for gnash-0.8.5_1
_OPTIONS_READ=gnash-0.8.5_1
WITH_PLUGIN=true
WITH_CYGNAL=true
WITH_GTK=true
WITHOUT_KDE=true
WITHOUT_KDE4=true
WITHOUT_AGG=true
WITHOUT_OPENGL=true
WITH_CAIRO=true
WITH_FFMPEG=true
WITHOUT_GSTREAMER=true
WITH_SPEEX=true

gnash-devel from ports doesn't build:

# cd /usr/ports/graphics/gnash-devel
# make
===>  gnash-devel-20081208_2 please use graphics/gnash instead, it is currently newer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gnash-devel.


----------



## tim-m89 (Mar 26, 2009)

I've tried rebuilding several times, changing the render between agg and cairo and changing between ffmpeg and gstreamer.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2009)

tim-m89 said:
			
		

> WITHOUT_KDE=true
> WITHOUT_KDE4=true


Ah.. Hence the error creating the link in .kde

Just *make rmconfig* and rebuild _without_ KDE/KDE4. Try the default config first.


----------



## tim-m89 (Mar 26, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> tim-m89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you read that too quickly.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2009)

Ah, yes I did :r

Weird, if it was build without KDE support then why is it trying to open something in ~/.kde?!?


----------

